# Fishing the Ned Rig ?



## CaptHallie (May 15, 2013)

There is a webinar tonight about fishing with the Ned Rig. Has anyone tried this for Redfish?

"Tournament angler, guide and co-host of Sweetwater TV, Miles "Sonar" Burghoff, shares his strategies and setup for fishing the famous Ned Rig. Join Sonar as he discusses a new perspective to a technique that is taking the sport of fishing by storm."

https://zoom.us/webinar/register/WN_3vnDgxt5Ss6p1NDP6W2JTA


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

I know Sonar from my collegiate bass fishing days, he knows what he is talking about and gives good talks. It is definitely a newer technique, and I could see it working for Reds. I have used a drop shot for specks that are bunched up in deep holes using the 'video-game' fishing style.


----------

